# How I survived a 3 day road trip



## NonToxicPoison (Dec 21, 2011)

Previously I mentioned that I am going on this road trip in the wee hours of the morning and that I was really nervous due to my D. I'm happy to say that the trip was a huge success and I feel that I need to share the following "D free" tips with you. Like most people who suffer from this condition, my D is waaaay worse in the morning. The whole 9 yards from the cramps and the terrible urgency right through to the anxiety and embassasment.Here are my tips that made my trip worth it:1) COMMUNICATE! Make sure that the people you go with knows about your condition. If you feel its too embarrasing to tell them, joke about it. Laughter is one of the most effective anti-anxiety treatments ever. After I told everyone that I'm going with about my condition, the laughed, understood and we only ended up leaving after 7. (Mine is worse between 4 and 7 in the morning.)2) Preperations! Its very very important to prep yourself the day before you leave. Here's what I did the day before and I didn't have D at all! First, drink 2 Immodium in the morning. Take 2 X Caltrate (600mg Calcium each). In the afternoon, take another 2 Immodium and 2 more calciums. This really works. Also, try not to eat at night!3) Relax. You need to relax. Being tense just makes your tummy tense leading to active bowls. I bough "Tissue Salts Khali Phos" which is a natural tablet that you place under your tongue that works like magic! Really! After dissolving it under my tongue, I felt instantly calmer and less nervous!4) Don't think about your D. Rather slap on some music and sing along or look at the scenary! Make sure you have toilet paper handy at all times and tell the driver: when I tell you to stop the car, I need you to hit the breaks! Or else I will sh!t in your car.5) Don't eat things that will make you gassy and yucky in the car. Stick to water or flat coke and Salt and vinager chips. 6) If you are like me and hate to poop when other people are in the same house, grab one of your friends who knows and understands about your condition and ask her to get the people out of the house for a quick stroll while you "unpack". If she fails to get them out, still go to the loo. Everybody poops. If you are done, ask everyone "what year is it??" And if they all yell 2012 then you say " I suggest you go in there (make sure to point at the loo)in 2025." If someone complaints that it smells bad, just say "If it smelled good we would be eating it tonight."Just relax and take your Meds an calcium the night before! I've survived this one and so can you!


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

[/quote]hi NTP thanks for sharing a great road trip story... good to hear you took control of a possible bad situation and turned things around for yourself, also, you must have fantastic friends, i also would suggest in some settings, like other people's bathrooms, to bring a small radio you can play for background noise, and a small candle you can light to help kill the odour, even bring a small can of lysol spray if you happen to carry a big purse. i always have lots of tissue on hand before i leave the house for those really touchy times ....like no toilet paper in sight....maitland.


----------



## Renneke (Mar 21, 2012)

NonToxicPoison said:


> Previously I mentioned that I am going on this road trip in the wee hours of the morning and that I was really nervous due to my D. I'm happy to say that the trip was a huge success and I feel that I need to share the following "D free" tips with you. Like most people who suffer from this condition, my D is waaaay worse in the morning. The whole 9 yards from the cramps and the terrible urgency right through to the anxiety and embassasment.Here are my tips that made my trip worth it:1) COMMUNICATE! Make sure that the people you go with knows about your condition. If you feel its too embarrasing to tell them, joke about it. Laughter is one of the most effective anti-anxiety treatments ever. After I told everyone that I'm going with about my condition, the laughed, understood and we only ended up leaving after 7. (Mine is worse between 4 and 7 in the morning.)2) Preperations! Its very very important to prep yourself the day before you leave. Here's what I did the day before and I didn't have D at all! First, drink 2 Immodium in the morning. Take 2 X Caltrate (600mg Calcium each). In the afternoon, take another 2 Immodium and 2 more calciums. This really works. Also, try not to eat at night!3) Relax. You need to relax. Being tense just makes your tummy tense leading to active bowls. I bough "Tissue Salts Khali Phos" which is a natural tablet that you place under your tongue that works like magic! Really! After dissolving it under my tongue, I felt instantly calmer and less nervous!4) Don't think about your D. Rather slap on some music and sing along or look at the scenary! Make sure you have toilet paper handy at all times and tell the driver: when I tell you to stop the car, I need you to hit the breaks! Or else I will sh!t in your car.5) Don't eat things that will make you gassy and yucky in the car. Stick to water or flat coke and Salt and vinager chips. 6) If you are like me and hate to poop when other people are in the same house, grab one of your friends who knows and understands about your condition and ask her to get the people out of the house for a quick stroll while you "unpack". If she fails to get them out, still go to the loo. Everybody poops. If you are done, ask everyone "what year is it??" And if they all yell 2012 then you say " I suggest you go in there (make sure to point at the loo)in 2025." If someone complaints that it smells bad, just say "If it smelled good we would be eating it tonight."Just relax and take your Meds an calcium the night before! I've survived this one and so can you!


OMG. Although the situation at hand is NO joking matter...I laughed into tears reading what you just wrote. Especially about the people not going into the washroom until 2025!!!! I am going to try the tablet you mentioned...I definitely need it because I get nervous, and this sometimes gets the tummy rumbling


----------

